# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Lenovo получила престижную награду Лидеров Производства

## Lenovo_BY

Премия «Customer Value Leadership Award» (за лидерство в ценности для потребителя) дала высокую оценку достижениям и стала признанием ключевой роли Lenovo в компьютерном производстве США.

Lenovo - крупнейшая компания по производству ПК в мире, получила высшую награду на Саммите Лидеров Производства (Manufacturing Leadership Awards), который прошел в июне в Палм-Бич, штат Флорида. Центральным событием саммита является гала-презентация, в которой отмечаются заслуги компаний и частных лиц, формирующих будущее глобального производства.

Lenovo оказалась в центре внимания, получив Награду Лидеров Производства «За лидерство в ценности для потребителя». На мероприятии отметили ключевую роль Lenovo в новаторском возвращении компьютерного производства в США – в первую очередь благодаря своему производственному центру, который находится в г. Уитсетт, Северная Каролина.

Данная награда отмечает новые продукты и услуги, которые повышают качество обслуживания клиентов и уровень комфорта пользователей. Вручение награды почти совпало с годовщиной церемонии открытия производственной площадки Lenovo в Уитсетте. Производственная линия в Уитсетте помогает добиться максимальной скорости доставки продукции, что позволяет Lenovo более эффективно и стратегически решать задачи пользователей и соответствовать их требованиям.  Возможность настраивать и добавлять ценные услуги к заказам позже в процессе покупки является значительным преимуществом для клиентов из США. 

Скотт Гарднер, вице-президент по глобальной цепи поставок компании Lenovo Group в Северной и Южной Америке, присутствовал на гала-вечере и принял награду от имени компании Lenovo.

«Для Lenovo большая честь получить признание за наше лидерство в привлечении компьютерного производства в Соединенные Штаты. Приятно наблюдать, что наша новая производственная линия, которая открылась более года назад в США в Северной Каролине, имеет большие преимущества для наших клиентов в регионе Северной Америки. От имени Lenovo, я благодарю Совет Лидеров Производства за признание,» - говорит Гарднер.

Трехдневный саммит, проводимый на тему «Следующая промышленная революция: как ваша компания будет выглядеть в 2030?» собрал вместе лидеров и кросс-функциональные лидерские команды из всех секторов производства, чтобы исследовать преобразующие технологические инновации.

Узнать больше информации о Саммите Лидеров Производства можно здесь: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]




*Справка о компании Lenovo*

Lenovo – технологичная компания с капитализацией 34 млрд. долларов США, крупнейший производитель персональных компьютеров в мире, чья продукция представлена в более чем 160 странах. Бизнес-модель Lenovo базируется на инновациях, операционной эффективности и глубоком стратегическом планировании. Lenovo является лидером IT-индустрии по динамике развития.
Компания, образованная в 1984 году, получила в 2003 году имя Lenovo,  а в 2005 году, приобрела подразделение по производству персональных компьютеров IBM. 
Lenovo разрабатывает, производит и выводит на рынок надежные, высококачественные, безопасные и легкие в использовании продукты, а также оказывает профессиональные услуги заказчикам по всему миру. В продуктовой линейке Lenovo представлены легендарные персональные компьютеры и  ноутбуки для бизнеса под саб-брендом Think, компьютеры для индивидуальных пользователей под саб-брендом Idea, а также рабочие станции, серверы и мобильные интернет-устройства, включая планшеты и смартфоны. 
Lenovo входит в список крупнейших международных компаний Fortune Global 500. Основные исследовательские центры компании расположены в Ямато, Япония; в Пекине, Шанхае и Шеньжене, Китай; а также в Рейли, Северная Каролина. Штаб-квартира компании расположена в США. 
Более подробную информацию можно найти на сайте компании [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Для получения новостей и другой актуальной информации от Lenovo следите за нами в https://www.facebook.com/lenovobelarus

----------


## Jons S

Все правильно, я бы еще приписал к ним лучшее качество продукции. Ибо сейчас порой привезут такую сборку китайских планшетов что и трёх месяцев не живёт, а я планшет Lenovo 2 год убить не могу.

----------

